# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Porte e finestre

## Niccolò

Gli infissi sono spese di ristrutturazione di un edificio o sono assimilabili a mobili e arredi? Non sono certo di come ripartire i costi  :Confused:

----------


## kennedy08

> Gli infissi sono spese di ristrutturazione di un edificio o sono assimilabili a mobili e arredi? Non sono certo di come ripartire i costi

  Quando le porte e finestre sono in sostituzione (usando gli stessi materiali) di quelle vecchie sono manutenzioni. Altrimenti ristrutturazioni. 
Ma se parli con il mio serramentista le sue finestre sono cosi' belle che arredano... :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Gli infissi sono spese di ristrutturazione di un edificio o sono assimilabili a mobili e arredi? Non sono certo di come ripartire i costi

  Non sono manutenzioni straordinarie ??

----------


## Niccolò

> Non sono manutenzioni straordinarie ??

  Sì, intendevo manutenzioni straordinarie  :Stick Out Tongue:  E' che non ricordo mai l'ammortamento delle manutenzioni, preferivo fossero arredi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sì, intendevo manutenzioni straordinarie  E' che non ricordo mai l'ammortamento delle manutenzioni, preferivo fossero arredi

  Non è quella del bene a cui si riferiscono??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Non &#232; quella del bene a cui si riferiscono??

  Scusa adesso mi confondi.... :Frown:  
Ma per l'ammortamento delle manutenzioni, non devo calcolare preventivamente il 5&#37; dei cespiti, e poi suddividere l'importo per 5 anni?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa adesso mi confondi.... 
> Ma per l'ammortamento delle manutenzioni, non devo calcolare preventivamente il 5% dei cespiti, e poi suddividere l'importo per 5 anni?

  Sì, certo; ma questo vale per quelle che non capitalizzo ....

----------


## Patty76

> Sì, certo; ma questo vale per quelle che non capitalizzo ....

  Ah ok!!! Perchè infatti mi capita raramente di capitalizzare le spese.... 
Ora mi è tutto chiaro!  :Smile:

----------


## kennedy08

> Non sono manutenzioni straordinarie ??

  E che secondo me spesso si commette l'errore di non inquadrare la cosa nel tipo di lavori che sono stati eseguiti. 
la posa in opera di infissi potrebbe essere sia manutenzione straordinaria, sia ristrutturazione, d*e*pende.

----------


## Niccolò

Diciamoci la verità, tanto non ci sente nessuno: ammortizzare una porta da 600 in 33 anni mi sembra una follia! Speravo ci fosse una normativa un pò più ragionevole  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Diciamoci la verità, tanto non ci sente nessuno: ammortizzare una porta da 600 in 33 anni mi sembra una follia! Speravo ci fosse una normativa un pò più ragionevole

  Beh, se si tratta di una porta...... io la metterei a spese di manutenzione ordinaria !

----------

